# Lady Bowfishing



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*No*

No never tried it but would like to someday.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope ~ it looks pretty cool though. The hubby wants to try it and I guess I would be game too.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Bowfishing is a blast! If you ever get a chance you should def try it!


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

man...totally want to try it sooo bad!!! maybe we will get to this summer!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I would love to try my hand at bowfishing, but have never had the chance. Too busy chasing deer and hogs!


----------



## blingbowhunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Well girls just let me tell you Bowfishing is GREAT!!!! My husband and I do it and I haven't picked up a fishing pole since. I shot a 50 in. gar last year that was awsome. Our girls even love doing it and we have took some of her school friends out to try it. If you ever get the chance to go do it!! 
We have a web site about it. polebuster.com check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been bowfishing for many years and absolutely love it! Bowfishing and bowhunting are my two favorite hobbies. It'd be nice if I lived somewhere warmer so it wouldn't be just a 4 month season.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

LOVE bowfishing! Here are a couple pics - bighead carp (shot in KY) and longnose & common carp shot in MN.


----------



## blingbowhunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Girl!! That is some AWSOME fish!! Well you know what I mean by FUN!!! and one more thrill.. Congratz...


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> LOVE bowfishing! Here are a couple pics - bighead carp (shot in KY) and longnose & common carp shot in MN.


Them are GREAT FISH YA GOT THERE!! I dont even know how you are holding them up like that! Congrats!!

I love bowfishing we do alot in the summer time. LOVE IT!! Blast


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I struggle to hold them like that. When we're getting ready to take the pictures my husband (taking the photo) will say "ready?" and I'll say "no". It usually takes me a few times to get them hiked up far enough to hang on for a decent pic. My arms are usually shaking pretty good too  To give you a rough guess on the weight - the bighead is 42lbs and the common is 36lbs.


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> LOVE bowfishing! Here are a couple pics - bighead carp (shot in KY) and longnose & common carp shot in MN.


Holy Cow!!!!!!!!! Girl, when you get back down Ky way, I know of a super honey hole for shooting them Big Head and Gar. I have never bowfished but my sister in law is in love with it. I told her about the honey hole and she wants me to show her where so she can go shoot em. The only problem, we don't have our own boat.


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

How do you get the fish up high enough to aim on them? Or are your lakes clear enough to see them? Do you just shoot blindly? 

I've never done it, nor do I know anyone that does to ask.

Those pictures are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

CricketKiller said:


> Bowfishing is a blast! If you ever get a chance you should def try it!


Do you bowfish in Augusta or is there somewhere in SC. I would love to!!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

We went with a friend of ours on the Savannah River. We would love to get the set-up to do it ourselves but don't have the money right now. But I know people bowfish in many of the SC Lakes.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I would really like to try it!! It sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Here in MN the water clarity is pretty decent until about July - then the lakes start to get "green". Each fish is different - there are times when they are laying right on top of the water feeding or sunning themselves and then times when they are cruising the bottom. We've shot fish in 4-5ft of water - very difficult to hit. Best rule of thumb is to "aim lower" than what you think their at - ex. if you think they're a couple feet, aim another 6" lower. A lot of it comes with practice. You start to figure out where to aim - almost instictive. There are people who use sights for bowfishing - I personally don't. When they spawn it's quite a sight! The males will group up around the big females and they "rub" against her. Certain states you can bowfish at night. Here in MN is was just legalized this year. You can set up your boat with lights that are run with a generator. Turn the lights on and you'd be amazed at how well you see. Of course if the water is dirty or clarity isn't great during the day, having lights won't be much of a difference. In all honesty, there are times when the clarity is crappy and you shoot blindly - shoot at ripples or where you think the fish is going. When we've shot bigheads at night we actually shut the lights off and use a spot light to find them because they feed on top of the water.


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for clearing that up. How much is it for a bow fishing license in Minnesota? We're thinking about vacationing there next year and I think that might be fun to try.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

For you gals that already do....what kind of set up do you have?


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

garfanatic said:


> Thank you for clearing that up. How much is it for a bow fishing license in Minnesota? We're thinking about vacationing there next year and I think that might be fun to try.


All you need is a basic fishing license. There are a few different options to choose from, but for example - a 7 day non resident fishing license is $28.50; a 72 hour non resident is $24; a 14 day couple non resident is $40.50


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

FarmGirl7 said:


> For you gals that already do....what kind of set up do you have?


A use my old bowhunting bow - its a Mathews Mustang. I shoot fingers w/no gloves on my string. I have an AMS retreiver. I shoot Cajun Archery yellowjacket arrows w/a safety slide and Piranha tips. For polarized glasses I use H3O.

For those that are interested in trying it... you DON"T need a fancy bow! A lot of people will buy one at a gargage/auction sale & have a basic setup. The bows usually do get beat up pretty good.


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

Love to bowfish!! here is a pic from when we could shoot catfish.... nothing huge... but still a blast!!!!


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

This is my daughters first gar a few years back.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

firechic & r_strick9 - Nice fish! Thanks for sharing pics. Anyone else have any to share???


----------



## BowSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

I LOVE bowfishing! I havent been lately because I do not have a bow I want to take bowfishing, I am NOT taking my hunting bow! hubby uses his old oneida strike eagle and its awesome, just looks like its made to bowfish, so I am looking to get an oneida too. We also use the AMS reels and the arrows that come with.

For us we have some low creeks and when the carp are spawning, you cant see the water for the carp! sometimes you get a 2-fer, thats a fun one to reel in, esp when ones a carp and ones a GAR! I am happy this year they legalized bowfishing for cats! WHOOP!


----------



## BowSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

Lets see if I can get this photo thing right. 
1. my first fish!
2. My first 2-fer and a good pic of my setup... OG I miss that bow


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bow Sweet,
Nice catch! What kinda bow is that in that pic?


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

*MNarrowflinger*

MNarrowflinger,
Hey Girl those are some awesome fish:thumbs_up. What kinda set up ya got on your boat. We sold our garfishing boat (big mistake) but you know what they say hindsight is 20/20. Any way we are planning on rigging the new boat out differently so I was interested in your set up. Thanks for the info .


----------



## BowSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

Strick... its a Mathews BlackMax2. I was a real [email protected]$$ and sold it. I miss it immensely!


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> firechic & r_strick9 - Nice fish! Thanks for sharing pics. Anyone else have any to share???


Yes I have a few, but I get an error each time I try to post them.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome pics guys. Can you bow fish for any type of fish or no? I love to fish for bass, northerns, walleye, pike. Can you bow fish for those types of fish? I wanna try it sound fun as all get out.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

ktmangan said:


> Yes I have a few, but I get an error each time I try to post them.


They might be too big - have you tried sizing them down?
If you email them to me I can post them for you.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Awesome pics guys. Can you bow fish for any type of fish or no? I love to fish for bass, northerns, walleye, pike. Can you bow fish for those types of fish? I wanna try it sound fun as all get out.


Each state is different, so check your regulations 1st. In MN you can ONLY shoot rough fish - bowfin/dogfish, carp, buffalo, gar, suckers, etc.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the only picture I have at the computer I'm on now. We have a video tower that attaches to the front platform for filming purposes - obviously it's not on in this pic. We also have a removable back platform that's similar to the front, but is about a foot higher. We only use the back platform when we have more than 4 people with. 
A lot of people that bowfish down south have fans on their boats; here in MN it's not legal.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> A use my old bowhunting bow - its a Mathews Mustang. I shoot fingers w/no gloves on my string. I have an AMS retreiver. I shoot Cajun Archery yellowjacket arrows w/a safety slide and Piranha tips. For polarized glasses I use H3O.
> 
> For those that are interested in trying it... you DON"T need a fancy bow! A lot of people will buy one at a gargage/auction sale & have a basic setup. The bows usually do get beat up pretty good.


thx:thumbs_up lookin' to get started next spring/summer. never too early to start thinking about it. Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

